#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-03-02
<peetra> Hah! Idag kom jag ihåg. :D
<fdsvensson> mibbit funkar inte längre :- (
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Mar  2 19:31:43 2011 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<HakanS> Hej och välkomna till loco-mötet
<HakanS> Innan vi drar igång mötet ber jag alla som ännu inte gjort det, att läsa mötesreglerna.
<HakanS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/Riktlinjer
<HakanS>  Vilka är här för att närvara vid mötet? Ange gärna ert launchpad-id.
<Christoffer> christoffer-holmstedt
<HakanS> HakanS
<fdsvensson> fdsvensson
<vulfgar> vulfgar
<peetra> peetra
<HakanS> leonovo: Ska du vara med på mötet?
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 1. Val av mötesordförande.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Punkt 1. Val av mötesordförande.
<HakanS> Var vänliga att lämna förslag.
<Christoffer> peetra
<peetra> Du HÃ¥kan
<leonovo> Nej, jag är åhörare
<fdsvensson> Christoffer
<HakanS> Vi har fått tre förslag.
<HakanS> Nog med förslag?
<peetra> Tack, men jag är ogärna ordförande
<HakanS> Rösta genom att skriva Christoffer eller HakanS.
<HakanS> Christoffer
<Christoffer> +0
<fdsvensson> Christoffer
<peetra> HakanS
<vulfgar> 0
<HakanS> Christoffer är vald till mötesordförande.
<Christoffer> Tackar
<Christoffer> #topic Punkt 2. Val av protokollförare
<peetra> HakanS
<vulfgar> peetra
<HakanS> #chair Cristoffer
<meetingology> Warning: Nick not in channel: Cristoffer
<meetingology> Current chairs: Cristoffer HakanS
<HakanS> #chair Christoffer
<meetingology> Current chairs: Christoffer Cristoffer HakanS
<Christoffer> #topic Punkt 2. Val av protokollförare
<meetingology> TOPIC: Punkt 2. Val av protokollförare
<peetra> HakanS
<Christoffer> 2 förslag några fler?
<Christoffer> Nog med förslag,
<Christoffer> Rösta genom att skriva HakanS eller peetra
<fdsvensson> HakanS
<vulfgar> peetra
<peetra> 0
<peetra> vänta nu, sorry
<peetra> HakanS
<HakanS> +0
<Christoffer> #agreed HakanS vald till protokollförare
<Christoffer> Verkar inte fungera som jag förväntade mig men vi går vidare
<Christoffer> #topic Punkt 3. Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te6/protokoll
<meetingology> TOPIC: Punkt 3. Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te6/protokoll
<Christoffer> NÃ¥gra synpunkter?
<peetra> Internal Server Error
<Christoffer> Obsvera att senaste mötet blev inställt på grund av för få deltagare så detta är protokollet från 2a februari
<Christoffer> peetra försök igen...har fått det några gånger jag med.
<HakanS> Inga synpunkter på protokollet
<peetra> Protokollet stämmer med det jag kommer ihåg.
<Christoffer> vulfgar något att invända?
<fdsvensson> Jag anser att vi röstade fram Peetra
<vulfgar> nej
<fdsvensson> till serveradmin
<fdsvensson> +!
<Christoffer> fdsvensson har ordet
<Christoffer> varsågod
<fdsvensson> När vi röstade om Peetra skulle få tillgång till
<fdsvensson> servern så ändrade Håkan på
<fdsvensson> frågan, vi röstade för att hon skulle det
<fdsvensson> Klar
<Christoffer> !
 * Christoffer talar
<Christoffer> Röstningen handlade om "21:09:59 <meetingology`> Voting ended on: Kan Peetra be att få bli serveradmin? "
<Christoffer> medan peetra tolkade det som att vi gav hennes stöd. Skall jag ändra protokollet och gå strikt efter frågan som röstades om?
<Christoffer> klar
<fdsvensson> +
<Christoffer> fdsvensson har ordet
<fdsvensson> Det är den frågan jag menade, vi kom överens om att
<fdsvensson> rösta för att hon skulle få bli det
<fdsvensson> sedan ändrade Håkan det till att vi skulle ge henne en klapp på ryggen Klar
<peetra> I slutet av protokollet står att jag har stöd av mötet och det var vad jag ville ha, så jag är nöjd med protokollet.
<Christoffer> Någon annan som har något de vill säga?
<peetra> srry
<peetra> å klar.
 * peetra rodnar
<Christoffer> fdsvensson, peetra är nöjd med protokollet som det är. Vill du lämna förslag på förändring eller kan du tänka dig att godkänna nuvarande protokoll?
<fdsvensson> Det var svårt
<fdsvensson> Ska man följa spelreglerna så borde det ändras
<fdsvensson> Okej för den här gången Klar
<Christoffer> #vote Kan vi godkänna protokollet från IRC möte 6 och lägga protokollet till handlingarna?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet från IRC möte 6 och lägga protokollet till handlingarna?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<fdsvensson> +
<peetra> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from peetra
<vulfgar> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from vulfgar
<fdsvensson> +0
<Christoffer> hmm, registreras inte din nolla fdsvensson?
<Christoffer> testa enbart nolla och se ifall botten är uppdaterad
<fdsvensson> inte den första :(
<fdsvensson> 0+0
<fdsvensson> +0
<Christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet från IRC möte 6 och lägga protokollet till handlingarna?
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Christoffer> #agreed Protokoll från IRC möte 6 kan läggas till handlingarna. En "abstention" uteblev från sammanställning av irc-boten.
<Christoffer> #topic Punkt 4. Formerna för val av Team Leader och Team Contact
<meetingology> TOPIC: Punkt 4. Formerna för val av Team Leader och Team Contact
<Christoffer> HakanS har ordet
<Christoffer> varsågod
<HakanS> Tack.
<peetra> !
<fdsvensson> !
<HakanS> Eftersom vi har lyft ut en hel av loco-diskussionerna från forumet så är frågan hur vi gör med TL- och TC-valen.
<vulfgar> !
<HakanS> Som jag ser det så kan vi ha valet på 4 olika sätt.
<HakanS> 1. I forumet.
<HakanS> 2. I Drupal-portalen.
<HakanS> 3. I Launchpad.
<HakanS> 4. På ett IRC-möte.
<HakanS> Oavsett hur valet sker rent praktiskt så anser jag personligen att det bara ska vara medlemmar i vårt launchpad-team som ska ha rösträtt-
<HakanS> Klar.
<Christoffer> Tack
<Christoffer> peetra har ordet
<Christoffer> varsågod
<Christoffer> !
<peetra> Tyvärr så går det ju inte att ha en omröstning på  IRC ang. Teamleader och -contact. Det finns inte intresse inom gemenskapen för denna metod att jobba.
<peetra> drupalens omröstningsmetoder är inte tillförlitkliga om det inte är reggade medlemmar i drupal som röstar
<peetra> Om Vulfgar orkar dra rumban i forumet, så skulle det enligt mig vara det optimala för omröstning.
<peetra> LP hade jag inte tänkt på alls, så den säger jag inget om än.
<peetra> KLAR för nu
<Christoffer> Tack peetra fdsvensson har ordet
<Christoffer> varsågod
<fdsvensson> Jag håller med Peetra om att irc är förkassligt
<fdsvensson> just nu, däremot på en plats på forumet typ som inne i cafet
<fdsvensson> där bara medlemmar kan se och det inte skvätter ner suporten
<fdsvensson> Klar
<Christoffer> tack fdsvensson
<Christoffer> vulfgar har ordet
<Christoffer> varsågod
<vulfgar> Vi kan nominera i forumet och dom som nomineras kan presentera sej i forumet och/eller portalen/wikin. Vi kan ha diskussioner i forumet och avsluta med en omröstning på IRC. Det är viktigt att ha en valförättare som håller ihop det hela, håller ordning på vilka som nominerats och accepterat osv.
<vulfgar> Fördelen med att hålla omröstningen på IRC är att vi måste göra ett fulhack för att ingen ska kunna se resultaten innan omröstningen är avslutad.
<vulfgar> Jag håller med Håkan om att dom som röstar ska vara medlemmar i LP, men anser inte LP är rätt plats för val/valkampanj.
<vulfgar> Klar
<Christoffer> tack vulfgar
<HakanS> !
<Christoffer> Jag har ordet
<Christoffer> Jag personligen gillar IRC och mailinglista. Men det är inte viktigt här. Jag har varit med sedan i november och har inte koll på hur tidigare omröstningar har gått till men jag tror det bästa är att göra som förr.
<vulfgar> +
<Christoffer> forum låter som en bra idé och ha det internt på LoCo delen
<fdsvensson> +
<Christoffer> klar
<Christoffer> replik från vulfgar
<Christoffer> varsågod
<vulfgar> Peetra undrade om jag orkade hålla i en valkampanj på forumet igen och svaret blir nej, det blir för stökigt.
<vulfgar> Det är väldigt mycket mer jobb än vad dom flesta tror att hålla rubbet i forumet. Särskilt strulet med omröstningen, vad man gör vid lika röstetal osv.
<vulfgar> På IRC kan man lättare improvisera om något sådant skulle hända
<vulfgar> klar
<Christoffer> Tack vulfgar
<Christoffer> replik från fdsvensson, sedan HakanS
<Christoffer> varsågod
<fdsvensson> Att ha röstningen i LoCo delen går inte om vi inte gömmer den för suporten
<fdsvensson> Det är alltid stökigt när det är val. Det är regel utan undantag :(
<fdsvensson> Klar
<Christoffer> Tack fdsvensson
<Christoffer> Varsågod HakanS
<HakanS> Det är faktiskt rätt smidigt att lägga upp omröstningar i vår launchpad-sida.
<HakanS> Man lägger upp röstnings-alternativen samt start- och slut-tid. (datum och klockslag).
<HakanS> Resultatet visas inte förrän omröstningen är avslutad.
<peetra> +
<fdsvensson> +
<HakanS> Man kan ange om det ska vara möjligt att ändra sin röst eller ej.
<HakanS> Diskussionerna och nomineringarna anser jag däremot inte ska ske i launchpad. De sker lämpligen i forumets loco-kategori.
<HakanS> Klar-
<Christoffer> Tack HakanS
<Christoffer> Replik från peetra
<Christoffer> varsågod
<peetra> Skulle vi kunna ha en testomröstning på LP?
<HakanS> +
<peetra> Å på detta möte bestämmande utesluta de vi INTE vill använda?
<peetra> KLAR
<Christoffer> Tack peetra
<Christoffer> Replik från fdsvensson
<Christoffer> Varsågod
<fdsvensson> Jag tycker fortfarande att diskussionerna bör ske på annan plats än öppet
<peetra> +
<fdsvensson> för de stackars suport användarna, annars är jag för röstningen på LP Klar
<Christoffer> Tack fdsvensson
<Christoffer> Replik från HakanS
<Christoffer> varsågod
<HakanS> Jag kan lägga upp ett testval på launchpad.
<HakanS> Kanske ett val om vad vi ska använda för system för att hålla val. ;)
<HakanS> Klar.
<Christoffer> Tack HakanS
<Christoffer> Replik från peetra
<Christoffer> varsågod
<peetra> Vi kan skapa en tillfällig valkategori under LoCo-kategorin, som vi efteråt låser, om forumet tycker det är ok. Den kan vara
<peetra> osynlig
<Christoffer> !
<peetra> men jag tycker att det är lite väl få deltagare att vestämma det nu
<peetra> KLAR
<Christoffer> Tack peetra
<Christoffer> Jag har ordet
<Christoffer> LP låter som ett bra förslag att hålla omröstningen på.
<Christoffer> Jag vet inte hur mycket strul det blir att hålla något synligt för läsning men låst för postning endast för medlemmar i LP-gruppen.(LoCo-delen)
<Christoffer> För jag är i princip emot att börja göra delar osynliga
<Christoffer> det bygger inte förtroende
<fdsvensson> +
<HakanS> !
<Christoffer> Klar
<Christoffer> fdsvensson har begärt replik
<Christoffer> varsågod
<fdsvensson> Osynligt menar jag inte, men du måste söka medlemsskap
<fdsvensson> för att få se Debatt. Något liknande kan man göra
<fdsvensson> då är man medveten på var man hamnar :) Klar
<Christoffer> Tack fdsvensson
<Christoffer> HakanS är enda namnet på talarlistan. Är det någon som vill lämna förslag till beslut då vi har diskuterat punkten i 30 minuter nu, ställ er på talarlistan.
<Christoffer> HakanS har ordet
<Christoffer> varsågod
<vulfgar> !
<fdsvensson> !
<HakanS> Jag tycker att forumets loco-kategorin är lämplig för nomineringar och diskussioner. Där måste man vara medlem för att få skriva, men alla kan läsa.
<HakanS> Jag är bestämt emot att dessa diskussioner ska vara dolda.
<HakanS> Det börja bli bråttom att ta beslut i denna fråga. Nomineringarna bör börja inom några veckor.
<HakanS> Klar.
<Christoffer> Tack HakanS
<Christoffer> vulfgar har ordet
<Christoffer> varsågod
<vulfgar> Tack!
<vulfgar> Jag tycker vi verkar överens om att diskussionen kring valet sker i forumet, men att valet sker på annat sätt. Jag gillar inte heller tanken på att diskussionen ska vara dold, men däremot så är det vettigt att endast LoCo-medlemmar kan skriva.
<vulfgar> Verkar som en bra idé att testa omröstning på LP så kan vi avgöra efter testet hur vi vill göra.
<vulfgar> Det viktiga är att inte ha omröstning i forumet, tycker jag.
<vulfgar> klar
<Christoffer> tack vulfgar
<Christoffer> fdsvensson har ordet
<Christoffer> varsågod
<fdsvensson> LP verkar vi vara överens om, jag är bara orolig att skrämma bort fler användare,
<fdsvensson> men vi har ju bra moderatorer så kör i vind Klar
<Christoffer> Tack fdsvensson
<Christoffer> Talarlistan är tom
<Christoffer> Mitt förslag är:;
<Christoffer> Val till Team Leader och Team Contact våren 2011 görs genom Launchpad och gruppen Ubuntu-se.
<Christoffer> Nominering och diskussion sker genom forumet på http://www.ubuntu-se.org/forum ... LoCo-delen
<Christoffer> Jag tror inte vi har tid att vänta till sista mars för att besluta om detta utan att vi röstar om det nu. Även om vi bara är fem här.
<peetra> +
<Christoffer> Om det skulle gå på tok vid testomröstning så kallar HakanS på ett extra insatt möte
<Christoffer> klar.
<Christoffer> peetra har ordet
<Christoffer> varsågod
<peetra> Kan vi ta det som två omröstningsfrågor? KLAR
<Christoffer> Röstningen i en del och Nominering/diskussion i den andra frågan?
<peetra> Just det
<Christoffer> Jo, det går.
<fdsvensson> ?
<Christoffer> peetra önskar att dela upp frågan så att möjlighet ges att t.ex. rösta för att omröstning sker via launchpad men att vara emot nominering/diskussion sker på forumet.
<Christoffer> och jag ser inget hinder med det
<fdsvensson> +0
<Christoffer> Talarlistan är tom. Kan vi gå till beslut?
<vulfgar> ja
<fdsvensson> +1
<HakanS> ja
 * Christoffer förbereder omröstningsfråga
<Christoffer> *or
<Christoffer> *frågor
<Christoffer> #vote Kan val till Team Leader och Team Contact våren 2011 ske genom stängd omröstning via Launchpad-gruppen https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se ?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan val till Team Leader och Team Contact våren 2011 ske genom stängd omröstning via Launchpad-gruppen https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se ?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<peetra> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from peetra
<fdsvensson> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fdsvensson
<vulfgar> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from vulfgar
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<Christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan val till Team Leader och Team Contact våren 2011 ske genom stängd omröstning via Launchpad-gruppen https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se ?
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:0 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Christoffer> #vote Kan nominering till Team Leader och Team Contact våren 2011 samt diskussion inför valet ske via forumsdelen "LoCo Sverige" på forumet http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/ ?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan nominering till Team Leader och Team Contact våren 2011 samt diskussion inför valet ske via forumsdelen "LoCo Sverige" på forumet http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/ ?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<fdsvensson> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fdsvensson
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<peetra> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from peetra
<vulfgar> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from vulfgar
<Christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan nominering till Team Leader och Team Contact våren 2011 samt diskussion inför valet ske via forumsdelen "LoCo Sverige" på forumet http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/ ?
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Christoffer> #agreed Val till Team Leader och Team Contact sker via omröstning inom Launchpadgruppen ~ubuntu-se
<Christoffer> #agreed Nominering och diskussion inför valet sker via forumsdelen "LoCo Sverige" på http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/
<Christoffer> #topic Punkt 5. Avrapportering från projektgrupperna.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Punkt 5. Avrapportering från projektgrupperna.
<peetra> !
<HakanS> !
<Christoffer> peetra har ordet
<Christoffer> varsågod
<peetra> Jag ville rapportera att jag jobbat med forumfilerna nu här hemma
<peetra> men.....
<peetra> jag hade en kort tillgång till servern, men den gick endera sönder, eller så togs jag bort utan desto mera information. Jag föredrar att tro det tidigare alternativet. :P Iallafall, så är jobbet jag ville göra ganska klart och jag inväntar johanres pm-svar.
<peetra> Mesta jobbet är dock kvar om jag inte får servern-tillgången, för uppdateringen/MODifikationen Topic Solved kräver både mysql-, server- och ACP-tillgång, samt kunskap om ACP:n. Jag tycker det är en väldigt krävande MOD rent administrativt, men kan ju den.
<peetra> Inge mer med det, allt verkar ordna sig, bara man har tid. :D
<Christoffer> peetra Något mer du vill säga?
<peetra> nej
<peetra> srry KLAR
<Christoffer> HakanS har ordet
<Christoffer> varsågod
<HakanS> När det gäller projektet med att ta fram flygblad så är vi på gång.
<HakanS> Samma sak med projektet Webbplatsens design. Jag har varit i kontakt med det danska locot och blivit lovad de phpbb-tema-filer som de tagit fram.
<HakanS> Klar.
<Christoffer> Tack HakanS
<Christoffer> Talarlistan är tom. Någon mer som vill säga något?
<peetra> !
<Christoffer> peetra varsågod
<fdsvensson> !
<peetra> Bara önskan om att vi ska få tag på folök som faktiskt jobbar med servern, även om jag får tillbaka mina rättigheter til den, så är jag bara kapabelk att sköta sånt som webmasters sysslar med.
<peetra> KLAR
<peetra> eller...
<peetra> Jag hoppas Håkan har tid att ägnba lite tid åt detta.
<peetra> Nu klar.
<Christoffer> Tack peetra
<Christoffer> fdsvensson har ordet
<fdsvensson> Hur gör vi med röstningen, ska man få ändra sin röst? Klar
<Christoffer> varsågod
<peetra> +
<vulfgar> +
<Christoffer> peetra varsågod
<peetra> Jag tycker man ska få ändra sin röst. KLAR
<Christoffer> Observera att vi har lämnat punkten om val av Team Leader/Team Contact. Får jag be er ta detta efter mötet.
<Christoffer> vulfgar har begärt replik
<Christoffer> varsågod
<vulfgar> Gällde fdsvenssons inlägg så det får vi ta senare ;)
<Christoffer> Tack vulfgar
<Christoffer> Någon mer som har något att rapportera från projektgrupperna?
<Christoffer> Jag tolkar tystnaden som ett nej
<Christoffer> #topic Tidpunkt för nästa möte
<meetingology> TOPIC: Tidpunkt för nästa möte
<Christoffer> Förslag ligger:
<Christoffer> Onsdagen den 30:e mars 20:30 - 21:30 (4 veckor från mötets datum).
<Christoffer> Något motförslag?
<vulfgar> !
<Christoffer> vulfgar har ordet
<peetra> !
<Christoffer> varsågod
<vulfgar> Onsdagar ojämna veckor mellan kl 17 och kl 21 har Gnutiken återkommande installations- och reparationskvällar för Ubuntu och andra GNU/Linux-distributioner med gratis support för privatpersoner. Jag tycker därför det vore bättre att möten förläggs till jämna veckor så att det inte blir konflikt mellan mötena och denna service.
<vulfgar> Det kanske inte berör så många, men med tanke på hur få vi är på mötena så... ;)
<vulfgar> Klar
<Christoffer> Tack vulfgar
<Christoffer> peetra har ordet
<Christoffer> varsågod
<peetra> Jag sku helst se att vi tar det om tre veckor, men vilken är den ojämna veckan?
<peetra> Det är om fyra veckor
<peetra> det ojämna.
<peetra> Jag föreslår 23/3 20:30-21:30
<peetra> KLAR
<Christoffer> Några fler förslag?
<Christoffer> Jag tolkar tystnaden som nej.
<Christoffer> Vi röstar förslagen mot varandra. +1 för ena förslaget och -1 för andra förslaget.
<Christoffer> #vote Val av datum för nästa möte(tidpunkten är 20:30 - 21:30 oavsett alterntiv). +1 för 23/3 (3 veckor framåt, vecka 12) och -1 för 30/3 (4 veckor framåt, vecka 13)
<meetingology> Please vote on: Val av datum för nästa möte(tidpunkten är 20:30 - 21:30 oavsett alterntiv). +1 för 23/3 (3 veckor framåt, vecka 12) och -1 för 30/3 (4 veckor framåt, vecka 13)
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<vulfgar> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from vulfgar
<fdsvensson> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fdsvensson
<peetra> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from peetra
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<Christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Val av datum för nästa möte(tidpunkten är 20:30 - 21:30 oavsett alterntiv). +1 för 23/3 (3 veckor framåt, vecka 12) och -1 för 30/3 (4 veckor framåt, vecka 13)
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Christoffer> Slut på punkter på dagordningen
<Christoffer> Någon som har något övrigt att säga innan avslut?
<fdsvensson> 1
<fdsvensson> !
<Christoffer> fdsvensson har ordet
<Christoffer> varsågod
<fdsvensson> Samma som jag sa innan då vi inte avhandlade det
<fdsvensson> Klar
<Christoffer> Tack fdsvensson
<vulfgar> !
<Christoffer> Jag vill inte vara otrevligt men jag ser det som en punkt vi kan ta efter mötet eftersom vi endå inte kan ta någora beslut under mötet. Om vi diskuterar det efter mötet så är ordet fritt och lite smidigare
<vulfgar> ok
<fdsvensson> Aha
<Christoffer> fdsvensson några invändningar mot det?
<fdsvensson> Absolut inte, mycket bra :) Klar
<Christoffer> Då tackar jag alla för sitt deltagande.
<Christoffer> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Mar  2 21:06:00 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-03-02-19.31.moin.txt
<peetra> HakanS: !!!!
<HakanS> peetra: Ja+
<HakanS> Ja?
<peetra> Har vi tänkt ha ett git-projekt på webb-design-tjosan? Eller ska det finnas nån typ ftp-server där vi samarbetar?
<Christoffer> Nu måste jag sova. Får undersöka varför vissa omröstningar och #agreed inte fungerade som jag trodde =)
<Christoffer> gonatt
<fdsvensson> Jag var bara rädd att det var någon överkörning här iom röstningen
<peetra> Iofs, så vet jag inte riktigt hur mycket min del kommer att bestå av, men versionshantering känns bara SÅ RÄTT: :)
<HakanS> peetra: Jag har inte tänkt så mycket på det.
<peetra> fdsvensson: Det var det säkert, bara vi frågar tillräöckligt måpnga personer. ;-)
<fdsvensson> Klart det var ;)
<peetra> HakanS: Jag vet att LP ska ha sina versionhanterare, men guthub passar så bra för webbprojekt, så jag vill inserta n liten tanke om github vakom örat på dig, HakanS :)
 * peetra kramar om HakanS  för att han ska komma ihåg att undermedvetet fundera på github. :P
<fdsvensson> Hakan e gift :(
<vulfgar> Han kan väl få bli kramad för det? ;)
<peetra> Vad bra, föär jag är str'ngt bunden jag med. Men IRC-öl å kramar har jag rätt å bjuda på. :P
<HakanS> peetra: Får funder på det. ;)
<peetra> Å pussar, men det brukar bli akward med dem. :P
<fdsvensson> ?
<vulfgar> <3
<HakanS> Kramar kan man aldrig få för mycket av.
<vulfgar> ♥
<fdsvensson> Det beror på vad för kramar
<peetra> Hihi
<vulfgar> Där fick jag tillett hjärta. Äntligen! ♥♥♥
<peetra> vulfgar, hur gör du hjärtanen?
<vulfgar> metatangenten nertryckt och klicka på < och på 3
<peetra> <3
<fdsvensson> meta?
<vulfgar> ♥
<vulfgar> Hos mej är det windowstangenten
<peetra> Jag trodde meta var den som har någe rutor å swyush på, nån kallar de för någe windows
<vulfgar> Det kan man ställa in under administration > keyboards
<peetra> Men det funkar inte här iallafall.
<peetra> Aha, jag får allt ställa in det då. :)
<vulfgar> Funktionen är lite lynnig :P
<peetra> <3
<peetra> Men kul å skicka hjärtan, fast de ser fel ut. :P
<fdsvensson> Jag har undrat vem det är som bröstar sig :-)
<vulfgar> ♥♥♥♥♥
<peetra> Herrejösse, KDE:s Tanmgentbordinställningar är på flera sidor. :P
<vulfgar> Det funkar bara om jag trycker ner < väldigt snabbt. Om jag är för långsam så funkar det inte.
<fdsvensson> <3
<peetra> <3<
<peetra> hahha
<peetra> Jag roade mig i skolan med å få halva klassen i panik, jag uppmanade dem att trycka på CTRL-ALT-F2 :D
<peetra> SÃ¥ gick jag...
<fdsvensson> ?
<peetra> Du kan testa, du kommer tillbaka med CTRL-ALT-F7
<peetra> men det berättar man inte åt folk meddetsamma egentligen. :P
<fdsvensson> Aha, det var fult ha ha
<peetra> 8)
<fdsvensson> Du är lika ful som jag he he
<vulfgar> En sån rackare du är peetra... ;)
<fdsvensson> 3<
<peetra> Lite kulmåste man ju få ha. :P
<vulfgar> Nu måste jag dra. Tjingeling!
<fdsvensson> Hittade en ny fjälla :-)
<fdsvensson> Fast hon e hårt hållen :8
<fdsvensson> :(
<peetra> Det brukar orsaka problem, jo.
<fdsvensson> Jo :)
<fdsvensson> Nej jag trodde det var nåt fel :(
<fdsvensson> Nu e ja krånglig kanske :)
<fdsvensson> Jag är lyckligt gift sen 17 år :)
<peetra> Haha
<fdsvensson> HAHA?
<fdsvensson> Faktiskt, det gäller att hitta någon av rätt kvalite
#ubuntu-se-mote 2017-03-04
<reppson> hi
